# Need bendix 2 speed hub rebuilt, Dallas area



## GregB (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a Bendix 2 speed kick back hub that works, but is noisy in 1st gear, so am looking for a shop that can rebuild it in the Dallas area. 

This is my first classic bike, a 1964 deluxe American, I am pretty handy but looking at the diagrams of this hub it seems like it is over my head. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Greg, Trust me, the diagram makes them look scary,they're not. The diagrams have everything exploded apart, They normally don't come apart that far. Those hubs do make a little "growling"  in low gear because of the straight cut planetary gears. You probably have more noise do to old caked on grease and crud. You probably just need to take it apart and clean it with mineral spirits or some kind of solvent and regrease everything.You'll need a tool to remove/replace that slotted ring or lock-nut as it's called. It's on the sprocket side. You can make a tool from a piece of pipe by filing notches in it. I think someone @ the Schwinn Forums made some and was selling them,you might want to post an ad over there. Click on these links for some info........http://www.bunchobikes.com/auto.htm........http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


Pat


----------

